# Castle corner aire



## jann (Dec 16, 2021)

Castle corner aire is closed until 1st March. Parking is still available at Glencaple


----------



## jann (Apr 10, 2022)

Open again now. Water available, toilet point. Donations asked by PayPal or honesty box


----------

